# Looking for a website!



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I need you guys help. My PC crashed last week and I am thankfully finally back online. I lost all my bookmarks and at this point it seems that nothing can be recovered from my drive. I am looking for a classical music website that focused on unknown and unsung composers. Now I am not talking about the forum Unsung Composers but a site that was more like a database and he even had reviews of rare recordings. I cannot find it anywhere and so I am turning to my fellow board members for help. The layout of the site was rather basic but contained a LOT of good information. Anyone help? :tiphat:

Kevin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually, classical.net isn't too bad. They do reviews of obscure stuff besides the famous stuff.

Something like this?

http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/master/b.php


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Huilunsoittaja! but I'm already aware of that site and it is useful. This site I'm thinking of had pretty extensive reviews of recordings by rare and unknown composers. Appreciate the effort though! 

Kevin


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

There is a site for underappreciated symphonies. Could that be the one? Actually I thought that was a TC member site. I have the link at home though.


----------



## Rhythm (Nov 2, 2013)

Kevin, 
Perhaps these basic web sites might help you find what you're looking for?

http://kith.org/jimmosk/TOC.html 
and/or 
http://kith.org/jimmosk/jims_obscures.html

http://www.geneva.edu/~dksmith/clara/almnegl.html


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you mean Unsung Composers, don't you?
http://www.unsungcomposers.com/forum/index.php

Ooops, just seen you DIDN'T mean this one. Not sure I'm familiar with the one you mention.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Could it be this?
http://home.wanadoo.nl/ovar/


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

techniquest said:


> Could it be this?
> http://home.wanadoo.nl/ovar/


Nope but that is a really good resource. I'll find it again someday because I'm pretty sure it was either here or at Unsung Composers that I discovered the site I'm looking for. Thanks to those who responded! :tiphat:

Kevin


----------

